# Gaming Stuhl für große



## dirk1405 (9. Februar 2015)

*Gaming Stuhl für große*

Moin,

ich bin momentan echt verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einem passenden Stuhl.
Ich bin auf die DXRacer serie aufmerksam geworden.
Echt tolle Stühle, die auch in div. Tests gut bewertet werden.
Doch dann bin ich auf diese verdammte max. Körpergröße Gestoßen. Maximal sind 180-190 bei den gängigen.
Einer ist dabei der 200 unterstützt. Nur ist der mir mit über 400€ echt zu teuer...
Habt ihr evtl. Erfahrungen und Tipps?
Also max. 300€ kann ich investieren.

Danke.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gaming Stuhl für große*

Die ganz große Serie der DxRacer könnte vielleicht passen, die anderen eher nicht. Ich habe einen aus der mittleren Serie (Smooth Chief S,  mittlerweile heißen die ja eh alle anders) und bin 1,83m  groß.  Mir passt er,  aber noch viel größer sollte man nicht mehr sein.


----------



## dirk1405 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gaming Stuhl für große*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Die ganz große Serie der DxRacer könnte vielleicht passen, die anderen eher nicht. Ich habe einen aus der mittleren Serie (Smooth Chief S,  mittlerweile heißen die ja eh alle anders) und bin 1,83m  groß.  Mir passt er,  aber noch viel größer sollte man nicht mehr sein.


Ja den habe ich ja auch schon gesehen, nur 400€ ist mir echt zu happig.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gaming Stuhl für große*

Ich habe diesen hier: MAXNOMIC® LEADER BLACK

Einfach nur klasse das Teil . Liegt allerdings auch etwas über deinem Budget.


----------



## Plattenhorst (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gaming Stuhl für große*

Wo kann man die DX Racer Stühle kaufen kennt jemand einen Shop (Vertrauenswürdig)  bei Google gibt's irgenwie verschiedene.
Würde es ja eigentlich beim Händler selber bestellen der sitzt aber in den USA und für den Kauf brauch ich wahrscheinlich ne Kreditkarte und da hab ich keine und will auch keine  und Vorkasse bei einem Shop den ich nicht kenne will ich auch nicht unbedingt machen bei den Preisen.

Gibts ne alternative?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gaming Stuhl für große*

Ich hab meinen DxRacer bei Höffner gefunden.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gaming Stuhl für große*



Plattenhorst schrieb:


> Wo kann man die DX Racer Stühle kaufen kennt jemand einen Shop (Vertrauenswürdig)  bei Google gibt's irgenwie verschiedene.
> Würde es ja eigentlich beim Händler selber bestellen der sitzt aber in den USA und für den Kauf brauch ich wahrscheinlich ne Kreditkarte und da hab ich keine und will auch keine  und Vorkasse bei einem Shop den ich nicht kenne will ich auch nicht unbedingt machen bei den Preisen.
> 
> Gibts ne alternative?



Der Vertreiber von DxRacer ist needforseat.de   Allerdings haben die es nun in Maxnomic umbenannt. 

Prinzipiell kriegt man die überall,  die werden ja unter dutzenden verschiedener Namen verkauft. Ist aber im Grunde immer das gleiche Produkt, höchstens mal mit anderen Farbzusammenstellungen.   Warum dieses Chaos mit den Namen und Händlern sein muss, weiß niemand ...


----------



## makrogame (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gaming Stuhl für große*

Hier ein DIY Projekt  Instagram


----------



## makrogame (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gaming Stuhl für große*

Der sieht echt klasse aus


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gaming Stuhl für große*

Der sieht richtig unpraktisch aus


----------



## martupa (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gaming Stuhl für große*

ich finde die preise sowas von übertieben...


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gaming Stuhl für große*



martupa schrieb:


> ich finde die preise sowas von übertieben...



Ich finde die Preise eigentlich ok.  Die Polsterung ist relativ hochwertig, die restliche Verarbeitung ist gut, mit vielen schwachen Detailarbeiten.  Aber die meisten guten Bürostühle fangen erst bei dem doppelten dessen, was Maxnomic/DxRacer/... kosten,  an.


----------



## Plattenhorst (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gaming Stuhl für große*

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den AK Racer Stühlen von Caseking?

1. Qualität
2. Stabilität
3. Preis / Leistung
4. Verarbeitung
5. Hersteller (Land)


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gaming Stuhl für große*



Plattenhorst schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den AK Racer Stühlen von Caseking?
> 
> 1. Qualität
> 2. Stabilität
> ...



Das sind doch auch wieder die gleichen Teile.  Die AK Racing Stühle sind einfach nur die kleinste Baureihe der DxRacer, mit anderen Farben. 

Schön, noch nen neuen Namen gefunden unter dem sie vertrieben werden


----------



## martupa (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gaming Stuhl für große*

Servus,

Der Thread Ersteller möchte ca 300€ dafür ausgeben - dafür kann man sicher was finden. Ich z.b würde niemals ein Leder Stuhl kaufen oder einen mit zu viel Polsterung.Im Sommer könnte es sonst schwitzig werden...

So ein Stuhl hier reicht doch.Sieht schlicht aus und hat eine  Armlehne.  Wenn ich mehr zeit vom PC verbringe als auf dem Sofa läuft definitiv was falsch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Aber ,jeder kann kaufen was er möchte.

Bild Quelle : aw-print.de


----------



## cdpferde (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gaming Stuhl für große*

Der kostet aber auch schon 310,00€.......


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gaming Stuhl für große*



cdpferde schrieb:


> Der kostet aber auch schon 310,00€.......



Unter 300 bekommst du aber auch nichts brauchbares ...


----------

